
Last version of Intel's Itanium - ChuckMcM
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/intels-itanium-cpus-once-a-play-for-64-bit-servers-and-desktops-are-dead/
======
dom0
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14330885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14330885)

~~~
dang
Thanks, we merged this thread into that one.

